
The Rise of the New Global Elite - miraj
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/01/the-rise-of-the-new-global-elite/8343/1/
======
miraj
print only version: [http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2011/01/the-
rise-o...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2011/01/the-rise-of-the-
new-global-elite/8343/)

